# 2 Days in Florence - Tuscany



## Tania (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,

Me and my husband are planning to visit Florence from 16th(will reach late evening) - 19th August( leave early morning). So we have 2 days in Florence. We like museums but not totally into that. In Florence we thought of visiting Academia and Uffizi in Florence. We love to walk in the city exploring the culture and food.  
We want cover Pisa and Chianti as well. Don't know if it will be possible.
Can you please suggest an itinerary. Also please let me know shopping areas (not the expensive ones) and good eat-outs joints in Florence.

Thanks
Tania


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 28, 2016)

*my opinion*

Hello,

Some quick sugestions 
If you are not big on museums i would skip the Uffizzi (my personal preference, some might disagree), as it is a big time comitment if you only have 2 days.
Florence is actually pretty small and you usually don't need a real itinerary. But if you insist: start by visiting the San Lorenzo market for some leather shopping or general browsing, enter the Mercato Centrale (food market within SL) for some early snacks and food shopping, continue to Duomo square and enter the cathedral itself, continue to Republica square to admire the old roman gate, head to Signoria square while enjoying the cities most expensive shopping street, Academia and/or Uffizzi time, go to Michelangello square for a fantastic view of the city (on foot if you are brave).
Thats my own go-to plan, if you got time left i would reccomend exploring the back-streets of the city, maeby turning off the gps for a bit to see how it goes 

For food, Florence is BIG on street food and there has been an invasion of fancy panini places. Try the Lampredotto if you have the stomach for it. Small warning, don't order Florentine steak if you only eat well done meat 
For specific restaurants i would reccomend the "Mammamia" and "Porcelino" restaurants near the Porcelino market (close to Signoria square). The first is more casual and the second fancier and more formal.

I would dedicate the second day you have to a countryside trip, visiting Pisa in the morning.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tania (Apr 29, 2016)

*Thanks Leonardo*

That's an awesome itinerary. We will follow the same one. Do you suggest taking the 2nd day trip to Pisa and Chianti with the help of a tour operator( like Viator... I am open to other suggestions) will be good or we can do it on our own?

Cheers,
Tania


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 29, 2016)

*my opinion*

Pisa you can definetly do by yourselves if thats what you prefer. It is a relatively short train ride and the things to see are so few.
Chianti is another matter, and while it would be possible to explore by yourselves if you had ALOT more time on your hands, i would strongly reccomend some kind of guided service, as public transportation is scarce, especially for the areas worth seeing.
While Viator is usually reliable and easy, keep in mind they are only resellers. So contacting a guide directly might get you a better deal. They also only sell pre-packaged tours, while direct contact might allow for customised itineraries.
Also, in my experience, the pre-packaged tours never include any of the "real" countryside activities, like visiting a cattle farm to buy some steaks and having a nice barbeque, or milking a cow....
Private message me if you want some reccomendations.


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 29, 2016)

With only two days in Florence, you should definitely spend a day roaming around and follow the suggestions Leonardo has offered or pick and choose from some of the suggestions on this 2 day itinerary: https://www.visitflorence.com/itineraries-in-florence/two-days-in-florence.html

If you're not big on art, I agree, visit the Accademia for the David and leave the Uffizi out. You don't want to just check something off a list when your time is limited and you can spend it elsewhere ;-)

You can either do a Viator sort of tour the following day, go for a smaller group tour (you can find those on Viator as well), go for a personalized tour or even just head out on your own. If you've never been to Pisa before, you can catch a train from Florence and head there for the mornings, moving on to Lucca (always by train) for the afternoon. Or you could catch a bus to Siena and spend the day there, it is a beautiful medieval town. Viator has tours of the "best of Tuscany" which take you to both Siena, Chianti and Pisa but it is a long day! you can of course do it if you'd like to see them all three, but personally I would recommend one or the other and slow down the pace, enjoying everything you see and do with a more relaxed manner.

Enjoy! Take a look at the itineraries on this page: http://www.discovertuscany.com/itineraries-in-tuscany/


----------



## Manuel Andrade (May 6, 2016)

*Visiting Florence-Tuscany*



Lourdes said:


> With only two days in Florence, you should definitely spend a day roaming around and follow the suggestions Leonardo has offered or pick and choose from some of the suggestions on this 2 day itinerary: https://www.visitflorence.com/itineraries-in-florence/two-days-in-florence.html
> 
> Hi Lourdes,
> Greetings from California paisana. I'll be visiting Florence from June 12-19th with my 17 year old son.
> ...


----------



## DonnaDenise (May 7, 2016)

*Arrival Date*

Buongiorno,

I would take the time to just roam the city and get a feel for everything, maybe head up to Piazzale Michelangelo by bus (ATAF 13 or 12) and walk it down.  Eat a gelato (or with a 17 yr old maybe two) get a pizza, visit some of the markets.

After a day of traveling, I would ease into the city and let the atmosphere capture his attention.  The rest of your itin, looks good.  I think it is a great idea to leave the 19th to catch all those last minute things in Florence.

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## Manuel Andrade (May 8, 2016)

*Thanks Donna Denise*

Thanks for the advice. It reassures what we had in mind. While we do want to visit the historic and cultural wonders of this city, we would to experience its ambiance on those two days you pointed out in an unhurried way.
Gelato and pizza are definitely in our checklist! I'm sure my son will be delighted to get it done on our first day there.
Buona giornata!


----------



## Lourdes (May 9, 2016)

Hello Manuel!

Like Donna suggested, and in keeping with a laid back vacation, I wouldn't get the Firenze Card and as you've already realized, just buy tickets for those must-see museums you both agree to visit, such as the Uffizi and Accademia. 
Leave any others to decide upon once you're here and have roamed about a bit, including Palazzo Vecchio and the Duomo monuments (he might find neat to climb all the way to the top of both the Duomo and the bell tower). I would also suggest climbing to the top of the Arnolfo tower in Palazzo Vecchio!

Take your time in each place and soak in the atmosphere, I am sure as a 17 year old I would have loved that as a great and painless way to learn about history, beauty and the arts


----------



## Manuel Andrade (May 10, 2016)

*Thanks Lourdes and Donna*

Thanks again to both of you and everyone who's taken time to post suggestions. The links to the gelateria, bus route, and pizza parlors are great.
We both like soccer (as americans call it, futbol everywhere else I think) so I guess we are in for a treat as I just learned our arrival date coincides with the semifinals of calcio historico in town.
After reading a post about it I think we'd like to get in at the standing room only. Your thoughts?

Saluti,


----------



## Lourdes (May 10, 2016)

If you're staying at a hotel, contact them ahead of time and see whether they can get the tickets ahead of time for you -- that way you don't have to arrive and rush out to try to figure out where to get them. 
The semi-finals are Saturday and Sunday - if you arrive on Sat, try to head out and enjoy the parade in historical costume and players head to the piazza and then go to the same the following day (or vice versa). You can't be in two places at the same time, but the parade is also a great sight to see so you shouldn't miss it


----------



## Lourdes (May 10, 2016)

Here's more info on Calcio Storico: 
http://www.visitflorence.com/florence-events/calcio-storico-fiorentino.html


----------



## Manuel Andrade (May 14, 2016)

*buying/reserving tickets for Uffizi & Accademia*

Hello,
I need to reserve our tickets for the Uffizi and Accademia museums for my 17 year old son and for me. The website webshop.b-ticket.com mentions visitors under 18 are able to get in free, but I remember reading that reservations still need to be made for them. Just to double check,do foreigners under 18 get in for free? and does the cost of a ticket give full access to everything in each museum, or are there separate sections?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Lourdes (May 14, 2016)

Yes, everyone under 18 gets free access to state museums in Italy, not just Florence.

For Uffizi and Accademia, you would need to prebook the "free" tickets for him, paying just the prebooking fee.

He has access to everything, there is no distinction for visitors once you're inside. There is a temporary exhibit at both museums, make sure to stop by and visit them, I really enjoyed the one at the Uffizi right now with painted wooden sculpture where you get to see the works up close (many of them are still used in churches today).


----------



## Manuel Andrade (May 15, 2016)

*Thanks Lourdes*

Thanks for the valuable information. It's been so helpful!


----------

